# Amp enclosure



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

So since i have Triple A and im grounded for the next two weeks, i was going to take my spare tire and jack out and make an amp rack in my spare tire well. Just to get everything cleaned up and out of the way, and that i have more trunk space. What do you guys think of this idea? My plans are as follows:

1. Deaden the entire trunk...The mat will be a good surface to mount a rack to
2. Fabricate a rack out of plywood and dowels
- Rack will have one amp on the bottom "floor", and then 4 legs will hold up a second rack
3. Bolt the sub enclosure down to the back of the trunk

All wiring will be hidden under the carpet


Btw, how many ft^3 of space is in the spare tire well? I may just glass a sub enclosure later on down the line


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Sounds good, just get some comp fans to get some circulation down there.

Not sure how big the well is, I think it's around 1.5cf


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I already have two fans, but im planning to buy two more of those crossflow fans


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

awesome, sounds like you're set then

I wish I could get rid of my spare and do the same, but I just don't want to risk it


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

heh, As it sits right now, my spare tire is hidden under the amps and sub, and my jack has hords of wiring in front of it, so it would be a pain in the ass to change my tire anyway. AAA + will bring me a new tire and install it right there, or tow me i think up to like 150 miles


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

be careful using the spare tire well. my friend had a prob with the weatherstripping in his trunk, and it started to leak. and since the spare tire well is the lowest point in the trunk, well, you can guess where all the water goes. i wanted to use my spare tire well for a sub box, just for the stealth aspect of it, but thats the only thing thats holding me back (that, and i wanna get nuew DVC subs that dont need to be mounted IN boxes, and mount then facing INTO the car...right behind the back seats...so you have no choice but to feel every thump and bump of every song )


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Jasper said:


> and i wanna get nuew DVC subs that dont need to be mounted IN boxes, and mount then facing INTO the car...right behind the back seats...so you have no choice but to feel every thump and bump of every song


IB (infinite baffle) subs have been out for a long time, you need to do a LOT of work to run them though. The baffle you mount them to needs to be very strong, like 3/4" mdf strong, there can be no holes in the baffle that join the front and rear airspaces, and...well yeah that's about it, it takes a lot of work. Mechanical power handling drops like a rock, sensitivity goes up, F3 goes down, and the overall sound quality is very very good, but they can't get that loud.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> IB (infinite baffle) subs have been out for a long time, you need to do a LOT of work to run them though. The baffle you mount them to needs to be very strong, like 3/4" mdf strong, there can be no holes in the baffle that join the front and rear airspaces, and...well yeah that's about it, it takes a lot of work. Mechanical power handling drops like a rock, sensitivity goes up, F3 goes down, and the overall sound quality is very very good, but they can't get that loud.


well, what i really want is a true stealth setup. if i have to, i'll build a new box that will face in towards the back seats, then just make a single extra layer of MDF that will go all the way around the trunk. i want to open the trunk, and you'll see nothing (obviously theres something because half the trunk is missing, but u kno what i mean) i plan on relocating the amps under the seats (i dont have overly large amps, and on a b15 theres a sort of hole, like, from the front or back back, if u feel under there, the floor drops down about 2 inches. i'll mount my new cap and crossovers under the center console(xovers are already there) and just pull out the seats and run all the wires to there. my cars a sleeper (maybe not for long, i might get a bodykit (free from my sponsor...they like trick lookin cars)...and i want to retain that sleeper status for as long as possible.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ah I see what you're saying

yeah that "hole" under the front seats is pretty big. I checked it out when I had my seats out and you could fit a decently large amp down there. Only thing I'd be worried about is circulation/ventilation, it might be a good idea to put a fan down there just to blow air through, probably wouldn't be a problem though. Good luck with it


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Update on the rack

Completed Today:
Installed an electronic trunk release
Cleaned up wiring
Ran wiring into the spare tire well
Mounted sub amp
Wired up sub amp

For tomorrow:
Mount Speaker amp
Wire Speaker amp
Run 10 ga. wire from amp to crossovers
Re-wire IDQ10 from 1 ohm to 4 ohm (2 ohm amp doesnt like that very much..no shit)
Bolt down IDQ10
Find a digital camera to take some pics for you fine folks here at NF


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Jasper said:


> well, what i really want is a true stealth setup. if i have to, i'll build a new box that will face in towards the back seats, then just make a single extra layer of MDF that will go all the way around the trunk. i want to open the trunk, and you'll see nothing (obviously theres something because half the trunk is missing, but u kno what i mean)


You want to do what I did. My trunk is set-up the same way at the moment.








There's three boards that make up the new floor for when I need to actually carry things. I'm going to do a cutout with a vented plexi window and backlight it with red neons in the near future.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> You want to do what I did. My trunk is set-up the same way at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont suppose you made a template for that piece in the middle ? that'd make my life so much easier. i doubt i could just lay pieces down for a new floor (i still need a spare...only time it comes out is when i go to the track)...besides i'd worry about them rattling. i like that setup tho. only other thing that i really wanna do with my trunk is re-carpet it (black...to add to the stealth effect)


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Jasper said:


> i dont suppose you made a template for that piece in the middle ? that'd make my life so much easier. i doubt i could just lay pieces down for a new floor (i still need a spare...only time it comes out is when i go to the track)...besides i'd worry about them rattling. i like that setup tho. only other thing that i really wanna do with my trunk is re-carpet it (black...to add to the stealth effect)


I'm not sure where the templates are at the moment, but it was a lot of cut and trim, recut and retrim going on. Believe it or not, all of the pieces when they're in place do not rattle or move at all. They're all pressure fit in place. Even under hard cornering, there's no movement. And since they're pressure fit, removal isn't too hard when it's time to go to the track.

I also recarpeted the OEM trunk covers with the same dark gray carpet to make for a more uniform appearance. I was tempted to do it in black, but I'm saving that one for the white 200.


----------

